# Please help! My TSH levels keep getting worse. What changes can I make?



## Tracy4 (Nov 12, 2011)

I was on 50 mg of Levothyroxine my thyroid finally got down to 3.0. Then a few months later it went up to 6.5. The dr uped my dose to 75 mg and it came down to 3.5. Now it's back up to 5.74. What's going on? The dr won't raise my dose unless it goes over 6. They say its normal below 6. I'm still able t loose weight but I have to eat only 900 calories a day. Could PMS cause TSH to fluctuate?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Have you had your antibodies tested? Have you had an ultrasound? Have you had your free t4 and free t3 tested? I think you will find that many of would advise finding a new doctor if your current one is 1) telling you anything below 6 is normal and 2) focuses on TSH alone.

You likely have antibodies that make regulating your levels difficult.


----------



## Tracy4 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks. How do you correct the antibodies? I have had an ultrasound a few years ago. Besides being slightly enlarged they didn't find anything.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tracy4 said:


> Thanks. How do you correct the antibodies? I have had an ultrasound a few years ago. Besides being slightly enlarged they didn't find anything.


Most of us feel best w/TSH @ 1.0 or less with the FREE T3 at about 75% of the range given by your lab. Is your doctor running FREE T3 and FREE T4?

If you have not had a recent ultra-sound, that would be a wise thing to do.

Now................do you consume a lot of soy products, L-carnitine or are you taking a med that would interfere with your thyroxine replacement? Do you take a lot of aspirin or are you taking calcium or iron? These things can cause TSH to be difficult and also, you could be estrogen dominant.

What is your 900 calorie a day diet like? If you are using protein drinks, the likelihood of soy and L-carnitine is high.


----------



## Serenia (Sep 27, 2011)

what age are you? Are you going through menopause? those last spurts of estrogen before the adrenal glands give up, COULD be giving you the funny TSH numbers.

My TSH numbers are going funny as well. During 2012 I had these TSH numbers - 2.89, 3.1, 3.4 - but in there was also a 0.57 - WTF? And yes I am also peri-menopusal. I will be asking to have my adrenals checked.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Find a new doctor.

Ask for the FT-4 and FT-3 tests in addition to TSH


----------

